# Small Project



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

One of our newer Customers kindly took pictures and emailed me these which were completed in the spring and then we painted the basement 3 weeks ago. Upstairs we painted ceilings, walls, trim, doors and spindles, and downstairs was walls, trim doors and windows. upstiars was a day and a half while the basement we did in a day. Not pictured are a laundry room, kitchen, and a bathroom.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

You know she was happy if they are showing off!:thumbsup:
Looks nice, I like the green door and trim!


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

awesome lil project. colors are not my type, but that is why there are so many colors, and they loved it so kudos ole' chap!!


----------

